# New cockatielllllll



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday i got a new cockatiel,it is a male lutino, it's not old,but semi wild but i'm not afraid,i'll tame it,now i have 3 tiels,not 5 like before,1 pied died  suddenly in one nigfht and the otrher the female pearl pied went to my brother and owns it's his favourite.Soon i'll post photos of my lutino male.....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new tiel...it's always fun to get a new one lol.


----------



## Midnightserval (Jun 3, 2010)

Any fancy tricks to taming a feral tiel? Mines not very cuddly. And hangs on once it bites!!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hmmm well i always put some good music on i don't know why but i think that parrots love music....
and i'll try to feed it from my hand,it's not completely wild and that's good hehe,it won't be hard enough.
Try to yours feeding it from your hands but slowly and quietly,don't scare it.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your new lutino! It's fun learning their personalities and ways of doing things. They're as different as each human is, I swear! I'm sorry to hear of your other cockatiel loss. That has to be very hard.  Good luck with your training. It sounds like you'll do fine! Including another picture of my new lutino - she's a female, though. She's sitting with another girlie of mine - a normal pearl named Avery. She's the one pictured in my siggy. Ms. Lutino needs a name!


----------



## jeffm1967 (May 21, 2010)

the eyes look black on your lutino


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also try to offer it millet as well or another treat that they really like from your hand to help them to trust you.


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

jeffm1967 said:


> the eyes look black on your lutino



They sure do. It's probably because I wasn't using flash but rather natural light, and flash is generally what will make the red eyes obvious. I went looking for another photo that may better show her eye color - I think this one will show it since I used flash for it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's cute either way lol...


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is the new tiel its WILD but i think i'll tame it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's super cute...makes me just want to hold him and kiss him!!!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

He is a cutie for sure! It's hard not to love Lutinos, they're so bright and cheery looking  Good luck with taming your little guy! What's his name?


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful looking tiel! It sounds like you have the patience and determination to tame it. Good luck! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

How is new birdy doing? Does he have a name yet? I love bringing home new pets, but always feel bad for them the first few days because they're scared


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Today it was the first day after many bites that he came on my hands hehehe an di kissed him,but still it needs more time,his name is rudolf


----------



## SftWrmRain (Sep 8, 2009)

He's beautiful!! Love his crest!! Good luck with the taming - be patient and know you'll get bit but it will be worth it!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes i hope so hehehe,but he/she came on my hands...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the first step and its always an awesome one! Good luck!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new birdie! He's lovely! 
Goodluck with the taming!


----------

